# problème connexion afp



## pasc (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai un problème de connexion afp (vous l'avez deviné).
Une amie se connecte sans problème en afp à mon dossier public. 
Mais par contre, je n'arrive pas à son dossier public. Mon ordi recherche pendant quelques minutes et dit qu'il est introuvable ("Serveur introuvable : Le serveur n'existe peut-être pas ou il n'est actuellement pas opérationnel. Vérifiez le nom du serveur ou l'adresse IP, puis réessayez.)J'ai pourtant la bonne adresse (afp://...), et son partage de fichiers est activé. Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2006)

ca tient parfois à rien
comme l'adresse afp mal saisie ( par l'ordi)
( le copier coller ajoute souvent  un espace) 
afp ://blaba   ( un espace après le p et avant //)

en lieu et place de
afp://lblabla


----------



## Ploumette (12 Avril 2006)

Question bête ...: " afp " serait-ce l' " IP " ?...

Au bureau il nous arrive souvent d'éprouver des difficultés de connexion car l'adresse IP se changeait toute seule !!!  

Bonne journée !


----------



## pasc (12 Avril 2006)

L'adresse est correctement tapée, et ça ne marchait pas alors même que nous étions au télephone et qu'elle venait de me dicter l'adresse afp...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2006)

un des moyens les plus surs ( pour avoir vraiment l'adresse afp de ton amie)
 est qu'elle l'envoye via mail
et toi en cliquant sur son afp ( qui est un hypertext) tu seras  automatiquement branché dessus  sans bouger le petit doigt


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> L'adresse est correctement tapée, et ça ne marchait pas alors même que nous étions au télephone et qu'elle venait de me dicter l'adresse afp...


Si je comprends bien tu essayes de te connecter via Internet et pas sur un réseau local. Dans ce cas demande lui si elle n'est pas derrière un routeur.


----------



## pasc (12 Avril 2006)

Ah oui, désolé, je n'avais pas précisé, c'est par internet qu'on fait tout ça.

Elle est derrière la livebox de wanadoo (c'est un routeur ?). Il faut faire des réglages spéciaux ?


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Avril 2006)

pasc a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, désolé, je n'avais pas précisé, c'est par internet qu'on fait tout ça.
> 
> Elle est derrière la livebox de wanadoo (c'est un routeur ?). Il faut faire des réglages spéciaux ?


Il y a des chances pour que la Livebox se comporte en routeur NAT. Dans ce cas il faut qu'elle la configure pour rediriger les ports correspondant au protocole AFP (548 et 427 selon les préférences système) vers son ordinateur. La redirection de ports est un sujet relativement récurrent, tu devrais trouver pas mal d'infos et de tutoriels en faisant une recherche.


----------



## pasc (12 Avril 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse de pro, je vais étudier la question, et puis je vous tiens au courant.


----------

